
Ask HN: Where/how can I apply to startups/companies Internationally as a fresher - hubatrix
will be out of grad school in 6 months with a computer science engineering degree, where can I possibly for jobs worldwide, I mean how do I approach startup or companies? and do startups not in the same country even consider fresh grads for jobs from other countries ?
======
brudgers
To avoid wasting time on both sides of the hiring process, it might make sense
to research the requirements for working in particular countries and cross
reference that against a list of companies that seem interesting and likewise
to research the companies based out of the countries where it is easier to
obtain legal work status.

In other words, the place to start is where you are and where you are depends
on your unique circumstance. EU citizens have different options than Thai
citizens. Graduates of a US university have different options than those of a
Chinese university.

Good luck.

~~~
hubatrix
hey brudgers thanks for the help, but as I commecnted bellow what are your
thought about this "being from a developing country off course there are
companies which do what I like but in developed countries my thought about
this is you get to do what you like also get paid really well so that I can
save more for future, does this sound sane ?" and more over as I am just a
fresher should I worry more about my pay package?

~~~
brudgers
Again, I'd start with not wasting people's time.

------
fschuindt
Yes, you just need skills. If you have desired skills a company can hire you
even if you don't have a degree.

I'm Brazilian, working to a American company as Ruby on Rails developer, I
don't have any qualification, but I'm good with Rails.

~~~
hubatrix
makes sense, but how do you get in touch with these companies ?

~~~
Phithagoras
There are thousands of books and dozens of schools of thought on the best
practices for these things.

But I would suggest just searching around on the web for companies doing work
in fields that you have experience in or fields that interest you. Go look at
their website and see if it looks like a group you want to work with. Then
check to see if they have any open positions. If they don't have anything
you'd fit well, but you're confident you have something to contribute, contact
them anyways. Write them a cover letter saying that you think you can
contribute something they haven't thought of and send your resume with it.

edit: Brudgers raised the really important point that there are many practical
considerations to make before contacting companies. Figure out what's possible
first.

~~~
hubatrix
being from a developing country off course there are companies which do what I
like but in developed countries my thought about this is you get to do what
you like also get paid really well so that I can save more for future, does
this sound sane ?

